# Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie



## Koiteich2013 (31. Aug. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane einen 15x6m Schwimmteich mit Naturagart. Ich habe ca 1,5 m Mutterboden bevor der Sandboden kommt. Heute wurde mir von meinem Teichplaner geraten, diesen Mutterboden komplett abzutragen und dann die Stufen (1,2,3) neu mit Sand zu modellieren und zu verdichten, und dann erst die Folie einzubauen.
Ist das wirklich nötig? Der Mutterboden in 1 m Tiefe ist so hart das man nur mit Mühe den Spaten in die Erde bekommt. Wenn ich einfach pro Stufe eine Falte von 2 cm Teichfolie unterhalb jeder Stufenkante einkalkuliere bin ich da nicht auf der sicheren Seite.
Eigentlich wollte ich nach dem einbringen der Folie, den Teich füllen und eine Woche das Wasser stehen lassen. Dann ablassen, den Teichboden panzern (mit Mörtel und Naturagart Matte), und jeweils die Stufen panzern. Anschließend wieder Wasser einfüllen und dann den Teichrand mit Granitplatten von 30cm x 60cm gestalten. Selbstverständlich kommt unter die Folie Flies. Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen wie stark Mutterboden absackt ? Der NG Berater sagte das absacken würde nie aufhören und mir ständig Probleme bereiten.
Falls jemand einen guten Baggerfahrer in Nordeutschland, Varel Kreis Friesland kennt, wäre mir eine Nachricht sehr gelegen.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

hallo,

in 1nem meter tiefe hast du keinen mutterboden mehr.
der mutter boden muss weg weil er viele organische teile hat die sich zerzetzen und damit setzt sich die folie.
mutterboden ist normalerweise 15-30cm tief.

buddel mal ein loch stich es sauber mit dem spaten ab und mach ein foto.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Ich habe das Haus auf meinem Grundstück gebaut. Der Geestrücken auf meinem Grundstück verläuft zwischen 90cm und 100cm, Das ist Fakt.


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Hallo.

Wenn dein Teichbauberater Dir diesen Tipp gegeben hat, warum zweifelst Du dran!? Im Grunde genommen haben sie ja die Erfahrungen gemacht, ob der richtige Grund nun das "Absacken" des Untergrundbodens ist, weiß ich nun nicht, da ich das nicht verstehen mag...

Ein Absacken ist meiner Meinung nach immer gegeben, was aber nicht unbedingt ausschließlich mit dem Mutterboden zu tun hat. Der Mutterboden, der gewachsene Boden und irgendwann der Sand oder Lehm setzt sich immer irgendwo und irgendwie. Wieviel cm das im Laufe der Zeit ausmachen kann, vermag ich jedoch nicht zu sagen.

Ich persönlich halte dieses Absacken des Bodens jedoch beim Teichbau für eher unproblematisch. Das Einbringen des Kiesbodens hat in meinen Augen den Vorteil, dass sich die Teichmulde besser gestalten und formen lässt. Auch dient diese Schicht, wie beim Hausbau auch, als eine "Sauberkeitsschicht", welche größtenteils frei von großen Steinen, Holzresten, Wurzeln oder spitzen Steinen ist. Diese Kiesschicht muss dann halt auch richtig verfestigt werden, denn gerade der frisch aufgeschüttete Kies sackt mit der Zeit ab.

Das Ablassen des Wassers und folgend das Herausholen der Folie würde ich mir sparen, da ich darin auch weniger Sinn sehe. Ich würde dann lieber die Teichmulde fertig modellieren und über den Winter stehen lassen. Die Mulde mit Folie abgedeckt, damit nichts groß weggespült wird und dann im nächsten Jahr nochmal Kies rein und verdichten.

Aber auch das wird Dir immer wieder sacken, ob Du nun Kies eingebracht hast oder auf dem natürlich gewachsenen Boden baust. Gerade der Kies, der ganz frisch noch aufgelockerter Boden ist, setzt sich. Siehe das Wohnhaus, nach Jahren bilden sich hier und da kleine Risse im Mauerwerk, bei dem einem sieht man es - bei anderen wiederum nicht. Auch hier wurde vorher ausgehoben, verdichtet, Kies eingebracht und sogar 80 cm tiefe Betonfundamente hergestellt.

Aber das soll nur meine Meinung sein, da ich nun leider nicht vom Fach (Tiefbau oder Geologe) bin, aber für mich wäre der einzige Sinn den Kies einzubringen darin, dass ich eine saubere feinsandige/feinkiesige Untergrundfläche ohne größere Steine o.ä. habe.


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Ui...eine 1, 50 m dicke Mutterbodenschicht?
Also ich kenne ja nicht die Bodenverhältnisse bei euch da "oben" im Norden, aber 1,50 m wäre hier bei uns in der Gegend wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich.

Fakt ist allerdings das "Mutterboden" also die oberste Schicht und in der Farbe schwarz, nicht Tragfähig ist und wird "immer" abgetragen um bei Baumaßnahmen auf geignetem Boden zu gründen.
Hausfundamente stehen auch nicht auf Mutterboden, sondern auf festem Lehm oder Gestein.


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> Hausfundamente stehen auch nicht auf Mutterboden, sondern auf festem Lehm oder Gestein.



Das ist mir schon klar und war auch nicht damit gemeint, sondern lediglich der Hinweis, dass auch Häuser die eben auf entsprechendem Untergrund mit Fundamenten errichtet wurden bzw. werden, dennoch eine Toleranz bezüglich des "Setzen" - hier umgangssprachlich "Absacken" - haben, die nicht auszuschließen ist.


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

@Zacky
Damit war auch nicht das Absacken gemeint, sondern als Grundsätzliches bezüglich Tragfähigkeit von "Mutterboden..."


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

aaaahhhh! ~ OK!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Der Teichbauberater hat seine Bedenken mit dem Hinweis auf Zersetzungsprozesse im Mutterboden begründet. Das kann ich mir sehr gut für die oberere Schicht vorstellen. 
Im Laufe der 20 Jahre die ich jetzt hier wohne habe ich z.B Drainage gelegt und an der Grndstücksgranze entlang einen 1m breiten Streif bis auf den Sandboden herunter umgegraben. Der Grund dafür war das unsere Zypressenhecke nach ca 2Jahren komplett wegen Staunesse eingegangen war, Es kam beim Umgraben heraus das wir mehrere Erdschichten haben die übereinanderliegen. In ca 50 cam tiefe ist die erste Unterschicht wo noch eine alte Grasnarbe drauf zu erkennen ist die leicht braun ist. Das heißt selbst nach 20, 30 oder 40 Jahren keine Ahnung wie alt die ist, hat die Verwesung kaum Fortschritte gemacht. Diese Verwesung ist genau der Grund weshalb NG vor der Gefahr des Absetzens warnt. NG will sich natürlich in der Beratung auf die sichere Seite begeben , was natürlich verständlich und in Ordnung ist. DEr Aufwand ist aber erheblich und ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen warum hier Absenkungen durch Verwesung enstehen sollen. Hier ist ein interessanter Beitrag von Gartendrache und Sahrbaher:

http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...immteich-baugrube-mutterboden?limit=6&start=6


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Wie willst Du denn herausbekommen an welcher Stelle der Mörtel gerissen ist?
Ständiges Kontrollieren der gesamten Bodenfläche?
Das machst du einmal...max. zweimal und dann denkst du...A........ pssiert schon nix...und gerade dann passiert es.
Mit der Zeit wird das Wasser den restlichen Mörtel ebenfalls nach oben drücken und damit brechen...


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

bisher haben dir alle zum abtragen geraten....was willst du hoeren?
es geht nicht unbedingt um den druck, der mutterboden ist organisch und setzt sich unregelmaessig.
spar nicht am falschen ende...andere tipps wirst du nicht bekommen


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Zitat Wiki:
Der Mutterboden, auch als Oberboden, und unter Landwirten als Ackerkrume bezeichnet, ist der oberste und fruchtbarste Horizont im Boden, der neben den mineralischen Hauptbestandteilen (Kies- und Sand- oder Tonanteile) auch Humus und Kleinlebewesen enthält.
Dieser Boden ist nicht tragfähig und muss entfernt werden, wenn ein Weg oder ein Bauwerk entstehen soll...

Der ganze Wiki-Beitrag

Ich würde "meinen" Teich nicht in Mutterboden bauen....


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Hallo Heiko!
Wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich die Tiefe des Mutterboden.
Dein Berater hat schon recht wenn er behauptet: Der Mutterboden sackt ab. Aber nur auf ein bestimmtes Mass.Der Mutterboden ist voller organischen Material, das eine bestimmte Feuchte hat. Jetzt kommt Dein Teich ins Spiel, der ist mit einer Folie ausgekleidet, der Boden darunter trocknet total aus weil die Folie wie ei Dach wirkt,das organische "Leben" ist vorbei, weil wie Du weißt jeder Organismus sehr eng mit Wasser in Verbindung steht und ohne Wasser zusammen fällt.Du schreibst ja selber das in 1m Tiefe der Boden sehr hart ist, da lebt auch nicht mehr viel.
Bis maximum 0,6 m Tiefe spielt sich unter der Erde das Leben ab.
Das Teichwasser übt einen Flächendruck aus,wenn Du die Erde verdichtest wird sich alles im mm Bereich abspielen.
Einen Tipp gebe ich Dir noch auf den Weg.Deine Treppenstufen, mach sie nicht waagerecht, eher mit ein leichten minus Gefälle zum Ufer hin, die werden glatt werden.Lieber rutscht mann mit den Fuß gegen die nächste Stufe, wie rein in den Teich.

LG Ron!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Ich würde mir nicht soviele Gedanken machen und verstehe Naturagart nicht..

wenn man unter der Folie 900er Naturagart Flies legt kann schon nicht viel passieren,
zudem macht Naturagart doch selbst Reklame, dass sich die Folie um viele % strecken kann.

und wenn von innen auch noch betoniert wird,..  
habe ich selbst so gemacht habe, aber nur bis ca. maximale 1,40 Tiefe

ich habe den Aufwand alleine schon  nur wegen Nachbars Bambus gemacht..


----------



## laolamia (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht soviele Gedanken machen und verstehe Naturagart nicht..



also bauchgefuehl?!



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> wenn man unter der Folie 900er Naturagart Flies legt kann schon nicht viel passieren,
> zudem macht Naturagart doch selbst Reklame, dass sich die Folie um viele % strecken kann.



nicht mehr viel?! definiere!
sicher kann sich die folie strecken und auch ich denke es wird zu 87,45% nichts passieren (auch bauchgefuehl)



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> und wenn von innen auch noch betoniert wird,..
> habe ich selbst so gemacht habe, aber nur bis ca. maximale 1,40 Tiefe



hat mit dem problem nichts zu tun!
auf dem bau sagen die "alten" auch immer: ach was das haellt auch mit der haelfte an moniereisen...
haellte es zu 99,9% auch.....

letztendlich muss jeder selber wissen was er macht und ob er bereit ist ohne garantie im schlimmsten fall alles nochmal zu machen 

ich klink mich dann hier aus


----------



## Zacky (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Hallo Heiko.

Die Beiträge im NG-Forum sind aus 2009 und die angesprochenen Experten haben sich leider nicht dazu gemeldet. Was ist jetz dein Gedanke in dieser Hinsicht? Der Aufwand zum Sinn und Zweck der Maßnahme? Oder eher, der Gedanke, dass die Vermörtelung reißen könnte?

Es haben ja schon einige User hier in diesem Forum auch nach diesem NG-Verbundmatten- und Vermörtelungsprinizip ihre Teiche gebaut. Es wäre dann natürlich schön, wenn sich die User hierzu melden könnten, um ihre Vorgehensweise oder gar schon Erfahrungen mit Setzungen mitteilen zu können.

Ich persönlich würde unabhängig von der Mutterbodenschicht die Erde bzw. die Teichmulde auf die Stufen bezogen hin abtragen, eine saubere Kiesschicht einbringen, den Teich modellieren. Wenn es etwas mehr Aufwand sein darf, ggf. die Stufen vor dem Einbringen der Folie und des Vlieses betonieren. So hast du eine große stabile Auflagefläche aus massiven Beton und die Setzungen verteilen sich ggf. auf die gesamte Fläche des Unterbaus. Wenn Du dann auf den betonierten Teichgrundmodell ein entsprechendes Vlies und Folie und darüber wieder Verbundmatte und Mörtel machst, sollten ggf. die Risse in der Vermörtelung gar nicht durchkommen bzw. kaum sichtbar werden.

Oder Du vermörtelst den Teich halt gar nicht und lässt die Folie vor Ort faltenfrei durch eine Fachfirma verlegen. Ich denke eigentlich, dass es kaum teurer sein wird, als der komplette Aufbau nach NG. Die Kiesschicht zum Modellieren macht dennoch Sinn.


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht soviele Gedanken machen und verstehe Naturagart nicht..



Ich kann NG sehr gut verstehen...
NG muß sich an die allgemingültigen Regeln halten und kann sich kein Bauchgefühl leisten.
Ansonßten kommt der böse Kunde und will im Falle eines Falles Regress. Soll heissen, der Kunde heult dann und sagt "Hey NG, Du hast gesagt das hält....es hat nicht gehalten und jetzt machst Du mir alles neu"


----------



## Vespabesitzer (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Also,.. ich habe ja wie gesagt selbst nach NG gebaut


----------



## Werner W (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Druck auf Mutterboden und absacken der Folie*

Moin Heiko,
schön dass du dich auch an das Projekt Schwimmteich herantraust.  
Wir wohnen ganz in deiner Nähe in der Gemeinde Bockhorn und haben unseren Schwimmteich 2011 mit NG geplant und gebaut. Dabei wurde sämtlicher Mutterboden abgetragen. Glücklicherweise haben wir aber keine 1m dicke Mutterbodenschicht. Bei uns gab es nur ein paar Stellen, wo früher wohl Bäume standen oder wo irgend jemand mal Löcher in´s Land gebuddelt hat. Dort war dann teilweise 60 - 80 cm Mutterboden der raus mußte. Wir haben alles schichtweise mit Sand-Lehmgemisch wieder aufgefüllt und mit dem Rüttler verdichtet. Ich empfehle dir auch, den Mutterboden zu entfernen und die Böschungen neu aufzubauen. Wenn die Erde später absackt, gibt es wohl kein Problem mit der Folie, da die doch ziemlich elastisch und robust ist. Aber am Ufer könnten mit der Zeit unterschiedliche Höhen entstehen und es droht Wasserverlust. Warum willst du nur auf den Stufen vermörteln? Es entstehen scharfe Kanten die später beim Schwimmen stören und ev. sogar die Folie beschädigen könnten. Hast du das mal mit NG besprochen? Wir haben ganz vermörtelt und sind sehr froh darüber. Ein Bekannter, auch aus der Gemeinde Bockhorn und Bau mit NG, hat nur von oben bis zur Hälfte nach unten vermörtelt und dort ist teilweise eine scharfe Kante entstanden, an der man sich schon mal die Haut abschürfen kann. Der Mulm läßt sich auch nicht so gut entfernen, da zu den Falten in der Folie auch noch Mörtelkanten kommen. Kannst dich gerne mal melden und unseren Teich besichtigen. Ach ja, wir hatten beide den gleichen Baggerfahrer, der wirklich sehr gut mit seinem Schwenkkübel umgehen kann(siehe Bilder in unserer Doku). Der hat schon viele Teiche ausgebaggert, Kontakt läßt sich herstellen.


----------

